# Diet plan



## Foolio (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,First post so go easy on me please







I have IBS with a mixture of D and C. I am also lactose intolerant. Apart from dairy products I can't put my finger on what makes me better or worse. I was wondering if anyone new of any sort of structured diet which lays out what to eat and when to help me identify problem foods.Thanks in advance...


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've done a lot of tests myself and found out how to eat to bee in good shape. It's not easy, but I have no choice. Check my story "On the way to get cured" under the forum "Living with IBS".


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi, I'm in the same position as you. I was diagnosed a few months ago. Although I'm not lactose intolerant, milk is one of my trigger foods. I'm doing carol vordermans 14 day detox to see if my symptoms reduce. Basically, she gives you complete meal plans for 14days and all the recipes you need, plus shopping lists. The diet cuts out dairy, wheat, sugar, meat, fish, caffeine, eggs, salt, alcohol, etc..So far, I feel great!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

It doesn't work for everyone but another place to try is www....com. It outlays most of the IBS triggers, has active message boards and a forum for recipies that follow the guidelines outlined by Heather, the lady that runs the site (who also has IBS). It's worth a try, like I said, it doesn't help everyone but there are some very positive stories from people she's helped.


----------

